

Show HN: Finance Jobs – Jobs Board for the Finance Industry - saraha
https://www.financejobs.co

======
KiwiCoder
I don't have a green user name but I'm going to ask my question anyway.

It has been said that using a .co TLD for anything other than tech sites
should be avoided since non-tech users are prone to mistyping the url with a
.com, sending traffic to the exact place the .co site owners hoped to take it
from. What's your view on this?

~~~
saraha
We thought about this hard. Either to go for a made up name like "Google" or
to go ahead with the name we wanted but not a .com. We decided that we liked
FinanceJobs too much rather than something along the lines of
getfinancejobs.com or financejobsapp.com.

At the moment Google and the others treat .co as a ccTLD meaning that it's not
country specific and will rank around the same as a .com/.net/.org

------
saraha
We're excited to launch our new jobs board for the finance industry :)

As a special offer for the HN community, contact me (email in profile) and
i'll waive our fee for 12 months!

Feedback more than welcome

------
githulhu
:%s/optimimal/optimal/g

------
Leander_B
Why is this on frontpage?

~~~
KiwiCoder
was

------
freedombeer
Do you have an XML feed I can use to drive traffic to your site?

~~~
saraha
Not yet, but if you send us an email (support@financejobs.co), we can work out
the details of what you need :)

Edit: thanks for the support!

------
kathrinalewis
Is this a Home based job?

~~~
saraha
Depends on the advertiser.

